# Hi, new here, how is everyone?



## mye36m3 (Jun 15, 2004)

first time here and wanted to say hello to everybody. I have a yellow 95 M3, 19" 5 Zigen wheels, remus exhaust, and a nice audio system.

Let me know what mods you have and include some pics if you have them.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Hello,

You won't find this to be a mod focused forum. You could try the sister board at e46fanatics.com for modding.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Hello,
> 
> You won't find this to be a mod focused forum. You could try the sister board at e46fanatics.com for modding.


Oh, I don't know. Lots of us have mods on the e36. Short shifters, engine management software, cais, suspension mods, exhaust mods, clutch stops . . . 

Welcome to the fest, Mye36m3.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

And E46Fanatics is just that, a board for *E46* modders.

The forum that does have a lot more post activity on the subject of E36 cosmetic modding is the E36 forum on bimmerforums.com

Here we do mod our E36s, but we tend to leave the appearance much closer to stock.

Be fast, look stock, as they say.


----------



## mye36m3 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey thanks for the welcome. I am not really planning on doing any more exterior mods to my car. Although I am interested in coilover suspention. any one hear of Zeal or Endless USA?


----------



## mathewquick (Jun 26, 2003)

mye36m3 said:


> Hey thanks for the welcome. I am not really planning on doing any more exterior mods to my car. Although I am interested in coilover suspention. any one hear of Zeal or Endless USA?


Do you have any larger pics of the ones you posted. They are all a bit small to get a good look at what you did. I have been considering something similar and would like to get a better look at what you did. If you can't post the larger pics let me know and I will message you with my email address if you wouldn't mind emailing them to me.....

Thanks,

-Quick


----------



## mye36m3 (Jun 15, 2004)

mathewquick said:


> Do you have any larger pics of the ones you posted. They are all a bit small to get a good look at what you did. I have been considering something similar and would like to get a better look at what you did. If you can't post the larger pics let me know and I will message you with my email address if you wouldn't mind emailing them to me.....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Quick


Sorry no. That's it. They are camera phone pics. The resolution is not too good. I can't enlarge them, it will be too pixilated.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

I say all go, no show.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Thread closed...nothing productive going on here.


----------

